# Drawing of JoeJoeBoy - **Update - now finished **



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I am at it again, here is a work in progress of a very beautiful cat called JoeJoeBoy who is owned by a very nice lady called Vicky. I haven't finished this yet, but I am hoping to by the weekend and then I am going to finish off Buddy and do another picture of Nya for Vanillasugar. Then that will be two requests completed


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

i dont see how yall get the outline so perfect! When I draw I always draw it wider than it should be.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow Emma, it coming out great! You are amazing! :worship


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Natalie,

I spend a lot of time checking my references (even measuring them if I have to) to make sure all of the features are in the correct place.

It is like...check...check and then check again


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I see. I can get the outline pretty good if it is a profile shot but if it is straight on then I dont do to good. 
I cant wait to see when you are finished with this one!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

emma

I really like this one, think it is one of your best.

I don't know how you get through them so fast.

What are you using this time? is it colouring pencils????


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Shivvy,

Thanks 

Yes this one is coloured pencils, (Derwent and Faber Castell) I think I am going to stick to using them for the time being, I have a picture that I want to do in pastels so I will try again with those and see how I get on.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

update


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

Emma

the eyes are just wonderful, are you using water soluble pencils. I am loving this one


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Shivvy,

Yes my pencils are watersoluble, although I wouldn't put water on them as I don't think my paper would cope with it very well 

They are Faber Castell Colour Grip 2001 (purchased at WH Smith for about £7 for 24) also I just Derwent Start Watercolour (£3.99 from WH Smith for 24) and I have also got some WH Smith 24 watercolour pencils which cost £4.99. The Faber's I adore but the white and black in the Derwents are very good, they really grip the paper well.

Another update








Still got loads to do as yet but it is getting there  I was very nervous about the black on the left had side but I am glad I did it now as I think it is very effective


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

A very good tip which I have found is to draw the picture from different angles, now that I am doing the fur at the top of the head I am doing this upside down you then concentrate on the actual fur rather than the cat as a whole, it really does work, well it seems to :wink:


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

i have a small set of faber's, derwents and crayolas, I like the faber's as they colour is really pure, but the other's I think are quite dull. Years ago I had a lovely set of watercolour pencils, can't remember what make they were, but I seem to of lost them in my move a couple of years ago. I can't find them anywhere.

I hope to purchase a set of prismcolors when I am in the states next month as they are much cheaper over there. about 140 quid over here for a set of 102 (far too expensive).

I might see if I can get the set of 24 faber's you mention in whsmith today. As 7 quid is not bad.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh prismcolors...if you get them I would love to know what you think of them. It does annoy me that art supplies are so expensive over here as compared to the states (well that goes for most things I suppose!) 

I have even looked on ebay.com for supplies, even with the postage they are still cheaper :roll:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Here you can get a tin of prismacolors for about 40 dollars. I believe there are 64 in the tin. You can also buy them separately for less than a dollar each. They are the BEST -- I love them. They last, and the color is pure. Prang is also very good, which is what I have. 

I agree that the black on the left side is effective to show the contrast and to balance it out, since otherwise the angle of the cat would have made one side very light and the other very dark. I think I might have faded the black out instead of leaving it as a sharp square -- but then again that might be a very nice effect when matted and framed. I love your artwork, you know that.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Julie, arrgghhhh don't tell me how much the prismacolours are in the US, it makes me want to cry!!!! lol 

Here is an update, this is now all but finished, just need to check everything in daylight.











I am glad I did do the back on the left now, as you said it might have been nice to fade it out instead of it being very sharp, the thing I love about doing the pictures is that it give me so many ideas.

Now I am going to start Nya again for Vanillasugar


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I have to say that I've been drooling over your talent since you started posting it here for all of us to see. I can draw man-made objects pretty well, but I'm not good at depth and definition. I only took one drawing class and I didn't learn a lot of technique. 

I'm tempted to ask you to draw Scotty for me, but I don't want to overload you.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi emrldsky,

Thanks for your very nice comments about my drawings, I would love to draw Scotty, don't worry about overloading me, as long as waiting is no problem for you!! I should have some stunning pictures to do as yet 

Please email me the pictures at [email protected]


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Gorgeous Emma... you're a pro!
Hey, if you're interested I'd gladly trade you some Prismacolors for portraits! :wink:


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

You rock Em!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

cagnes said:


> Gorgeous Emma... you're a pro!
> Hey, if you're interested I'd gladly trade you some Prismacolors for portraits! :wink:


hmmmm tempting!!! lol I am really trying to keep this as a no profit for me exercise, tell you what, I agreed to go a large picture of all of your cats, if you want any individual ones after I might take you up on your kind offer, but let me do the one agreed without any benefit to me (other than drawing all of these gorgeous cats!!)


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

EmmaG said:


> cagnes said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous Emma... you're a pro!
> ...


Sounds great... deal! :thumb


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

"Meow"


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Emma, why don't you open up a deviant account to show your work off? :wink: http://www.deviantart.com They are just lovely!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Emma, why don't you open up a deviant account to show your work off? :wink: http://www.deviantart.com They are just lovely!


I suggested Emma should do this as well as her work is truly terrific.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Shivvy said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Emma, why don't you open up a deviant account to show your work off? :wink: http://www.deviantart.com They are just lovely!
> ...


whoops I forgot about joining up, I meant to do that last week!!

Just joined up, my username is EmmaG 

Thanks for the reminder guys


----------

